# [SOLVED] ASUS BIOS update to support Phenom II X6



## ZombifiedRob (Nov 21, 2010)

Alright guys, bit of an interesting problem here. Let me throw down a timeline.
Installed a new processor in my computer, upgraded from an AMD Athlon x2 to an AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
At first it was listed in my computer as an 800MHz Unknown Processor.
So I go and update my BIOS as was suggested to support my new processor (since my BIOS hasn't been touched since purchase over a year ago) and I download a BIOS version that ends in 0704.
Now, on boot up, I get a screen that says my CPU is incompatible, but when I press F1 to continue it boots up Windows as normal, and my Processor is now correctly listed and recognized by windows.
My CPU fan is running very loudly even when I'm not doing anything and I've experienced several random shutdowns.

EDIT
The motherboard is an Asus M4A78LT-M LE

EDIT EDIT
The full error I get is as follows:
"This CPU is not supported by this model. Please check CPU QVL on Asus Website."


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: ASUS BIOS update to support Phenom II X6*

hello rob, need some clarification here....

1) are you saying you updated the bios *after* you installed the new cpu?

2) there are two versions of the Phenom IIX6 1055T, which do you have?
*HDT55TWFK6DGR* 95 Watt (supported)
*HDT55TFBK6DGR* 125 Watt (not supported)


----------



## ZombifiedRob (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: ASUS BIOS update to support Phenom II X6*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851

Looks like the 125W version which isn't compatible, which is odd because my motherboard website said this particular one was. I'll have to doublecheck, but maybe this is good motivation to ditch this outdated motherboard >.>

Doublechecked, yeah, that particular 1055T isn't compatible, but the 1075T is. I'll just have to get a refund and get that one instead

I still find it odd though that it appears in Windows as normal, the processor is working as it should. :normal:

What are some things to check how my computer temperatures are doing? That might be why I'd get the occasional random shutdown.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ASUS BIOS update to support Phenom II X6*

The 125w models need the 8pin CPU power plug on the motherboard to prevent overloading the motherboard power regulation circuits, the 95w models do not need the extra power.


----------



## ZombifiedRob (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: ASUS BIOS update to support Phenom II X6*

I'm thinking of getting a better motherboard, what would be one you guys recommend?

Something to support this CPU, for sure, to save me the return hassle while getting an upgrade I would need down the road anyway


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ASUS BIOS update to support Phenom II X6*

This is the one I've been using > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128438

Second choice is > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131402


----------



## ZombifiedRob (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: ASUS BIOS update to support Phenom II X6*

Problem solved. Thanks guys.
Feel like a bit of an idiot for this. Haha. Still pretty new at this whole computer building thing. :3drooling


----------

